# Alkyd Matte Varnish



## gordonbombay (Jul 16, 2019)

Hey all,

I am looking for an oil-based varnish that comes in a sheen lower than satin. 

I've used Pratt and Lambert 38 Dull forever and it seems like they are discontinuing it. 

Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

PoloPlaz Primero Matte


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Lenmar oil polyurethane comes in a dull rubbed. Very nice looking finish and easy to find locally. Not really a traditional varnish though.


Dalys also makes a traditional varnish that is a low sheen.
http://www.dalyswoodfinishes.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=3


I also have customers using products like rubio monocoat and I stock osmo products. Similar to traditional oil based varnishes but they have hard drying waxes in them. Very easy to apply and maintain.
https://osmo-store.com/product/polyx-oil-high-solid/
https://osmo-store.com/product/topoil-high-solid/


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

gordonbombay said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am looking for an oil-based varnish that comes in a sheen lower than satin.
> 
> ...


They aren't discontinuing it. They're just pulling their products from the smaller P&L dealers that stock it and putting their products into the smaller box stores that are selling Minwax instead. It's a shame too. That was a great varnish and I USED to sell a bunch of it. Until P&L told me i wasn't a P&L dealer anymore because i wasn't big enough for them.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Doesn't Deft make a matte oil based varnish anymore? They used to.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

PACman said:


> Doesn't Deft make a matte oil based varnish anymore? They used to.



satin, semigloss, gloss only.


Zar also makes a decent 'flat' (matte) oil based polyurethane finish.


I have used quite a bit of the lenmar product over this last year since i started carrying it instead of old masters. Lays down with microfiber roller and even a cheap chip brush.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

There’s a number of matte and dull rubbed finishes I’ve used extensively, including the Lenmar mentioned, PoloPlaz, DuraSeal matte oil poly, Murdoch’s Uralkyd 500 matte...all good, but engineered to be applied horizontally. I found the PoloPlaz to possess the best viscosity and open working time for vertical applications. The product has a minimal build with superb mar and chemical resistance, the Lenmar being a very close second. The Murdoch’s by Sutherland Welles provides the best look and feel by far but being difficult for some to apply, the open working time being poor at best for some applications.

I’ve shifted to WB modified oils/emulsion coating technology for the most part , Emtech’s EM2000wvx WB Alkyd Varnish and EM8000 CV both providing that amber oil-look, both great finishes and easy to apply.


----------

